# Lumberyards/Hardwood dealers in the DC Metro Area



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone else on LumberJocks has a go-to list of lumberyards or hardwood dealers in the DC metro area that they can share.

These are the ones I have found thus far:
Vienna Hardwood: http://www.viennahardwoods.com/
Colonial Hardwood: http://www.colonialhardwoods.com/
Tart Lumber: http://www.tartlumber.com/
Northland Forest Products: http://www.northlandforest.com/
Dunlop Woodcrafts: http://www.dunlapwoodcrafts.com/


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Try woodfinders.com. Enter your zip code and click on the vertical search bar on the right. HTH


----------



## MikeInNOVA (Feb 5, 2012)

Here are a few more

http://www.exoticlumberinc.com/
http://www.localwoodva.com/
http://cpjohnsonlumber.com/


----------



## MikeInNOVA (Feb 5, 2012)

"Try woodfinders.com. Enter your zip code and click on the vertical search bar on the right. HTH

-Art"

Try www.woodfinder.net instead.


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

I like exoticlumber up in Gaithersburg. I visit there alot. Neil has lots of great lumber, exotic to local and ok prices. Also lots of slaps and unique pieces.

Another source is earlywooddesign up on route 70, between baltimore and frederick.

another is kuhns tree service, they take trees that they cut down and make lumber.

there are several more in manasas and carpathian (sp), i see there adds all the time on CL under lumber.

You can pm me for more details. Always nice to know other people in the dc area.

crashn


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone know a good source of baltic birch plywood?


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

in dc? exotic lumber has them in gaithersburg, in 5×5 sheets. I think he also carries 4×8 sheets, but price is a bit expensive. good plywood though


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Northland in Manassas has all the good plywoods and so forth,and nice lumber I frequent there as well as CP Johnsons

here is CP , excellent material,and prices


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks CN,
I had not come across northland before, but will check them out!

crashn


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

They all have to be at least an hour away except for a woodcraft.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hearnes Hardwoods in Oxford, PA.

Definitely worth the trip for exotic woods, or figured hardwoods.

Lee


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

OnlyJustMe,
the Woodcraft in Rockville? Nice place, Ana the owner is super nice, but sometimes their prices are high. Another 15 minutes and I can be at Exotic in gaithersburg. Of course all Exotic has is lumber, none of the other goodies that Woodcraft has!

Cheers


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

The Woodcraft in Springfield, VA. and that is still a 45min trip. 
Years ago when i lived north of DC i got my Ipe decking from Exotic. Liked that place.


----------

